# Flow on rear foot only?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Wow! Interesting idea. Only one way to find out... watch someone else kill themselves.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

3rd post down:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/69090-advantages-rear-entry-bindings-2.html


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ugh fucking retarded just get matching bindings. This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh fucking retarded just get matching bindings. This is so fucking stupid.


This.

Riding two different types of bindings at the same time is NOT "the best of both worlds".


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

go ahead and try it, only you would know the answer. If you do like the way they feel and you have fun so be it.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

If you survive the ridicule , you'll probably survive two different bindings. I've ridden with a Contraband in the front and a Cinch in the rear and survived a weekend.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

edlo said:


> If you survive the ridicule , you'll probably survive two different bindings. I've ridden with a Contraband in the front and a Cinch in the rear and survived a weekend.


Two entirely different flexing bindings, two different weights, fuck are you people just retarded? Seriously this is so dumb why can't you just fathom that?

There is a reason bindings are built as mirror twins of each other. When you change the weight distribution you throw off your bodies anatomical equilibrium. 

Is it so hard to stand up bend down, put two straps on, and then ride away?


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

For whatever reason some people just don't want to use traditional straps. Whether it is the price, speed, extra weight, looking to die in deep powder :sarcasm: ,or their bro tells them to get it, we may never know. Unless you are a binding manufacture or a kid in school doing a survey, it is probably a waste of energy trying to understand why people want non traditional straps, they just do. Even though it is easy enough to strap in in 15 second, I would say that most weekend riders don't, or haven't learned to do it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Oh I get that.* A huge factor is older and/or heavier riders; especially guys with a beer gut. It's a huge pain for them to bend over and strap in and a bigger pain to sit and strap in*. Also, many people just find Flows more comfortable on their feet. There are plenty of very legitimate reasons that rear entry bindings are popular. I personally don't like them but I get why others do. What doesn't make sense to me is the idea of using a Flow on the rear foot simply to save time strapping in. Just go for a set of Flows so you are not wigging out board performance to save 5 seconds.


Hey! It's not that hard, I just hold my breath and then try not to pass out! 
Actually I'm a little baffled by all the KIDS that sit down to strap in. I don't get that.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Two entirely different flexing bindings, two different weights, fuck are you people just retarded? Seriously this is so dumb why can't you just fathom that?
> 
> There is a reason bindings are built as mirror twins of each other. When you change the weight distribution you throw off your bodies anatomical equilibrium.
> 
> Is it so hard to stand up bend down, put two straps on, and then ride away?


You really need to wait until after you've had your morning coffee before posting. Jeez.

Not disagreeing with your main points, but if the guy's going to volunteer to try it, how is it different from a Jackass movie?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I wonder if length of runs has an effect too. I can do Mystery on Seymour in 3.5 minutes if I bomb it. On something like Whistler with 20-30 minute runs, getting in and out of bindings quickly and conveniently might not be as important.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I wonder if length of runs has an effect too. I can do Mystery on Seymour in 3.5 minutes if I bomb it. On something like Whistler with 20-30 minute runs, getting in and out of bindings quickly and conveniently might not be as important.


This is the reason I bought Flow bindings. I can bomb my hill in about 1 minute and I started riding with my kids who were just learing on the bunny hill. It felt like I was strapping in about 100 times a day.

Ultimately I hated them and sold the Flows. After going back to my Ride bindings and strapping in that many times a day, I could strap in to traditional bindings nearly as fast as rear entry anyway. I could strap in as I was starting to ride down the hill. I probably strapped in more this year than I have the previous 8 years of riding combined.

Jason


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Oh I get that. A huge factor is older and/or heavier riders; especially guys with a beer gut. It's a huge pain for them to bend over and strap in and a bigger pain to sit and strap in.


Got such a friend who swears by his Clickers, although his boots are very old and must be long worn out. Now I know why


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

West Baden Iron said:


> Ultimately I hated them and sold the Flows. After going back to my Ride bindings and strapping in that many times a day, I could strap in to traditional bindings nearly as fast as rear entry anyway. I could strap in as I was starting to ride down the hill. I probably strapped in more this year than I have the previous 8 years of riding combined.


When I get my Proto HD (waiting, waiting, waiting...) I'll be putting my new Targas on it, simply because I'll be spending more time hoofing it in the park. I may get to that point with the strap-ons er strap-ins as well.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> Got such *a friend who swears by his Clickers*, although his boots are very old and must be long worn out. Now I know why


Ugh I've one of those, too. 

Although he's not exceptionally old or heavy and doesn't have (that much) of a beer gut.

I think he's just lazy. Perhaps also stubbornly clinging to what he's accustomed.

The closest I got him to try "change" was a pair of Flows on a rental board. He's never ridden traditional strap bindings.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL! I still have a set of clickers and boots in a box in the garage.

I like my flows A: because I am old and Lazy.
B: Albeit not from drinking beer, I have a bit too much belly.
C: I find them to work well for my needs. They're Comfortable and they hold me on the board! 
:yahoo:

FWIW Breck was damn nice on 4-20 in this Indiana resident's opinion.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I would agree with the trend of not using two different bindings, but from the look of Flows new line of bindings, they have really stepped their game up and make a solid product now. If you think flows will get you from lift to heading down faster, just get a set of em. If the pros can use backdoor bindings, they should be good enough for us!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn, you guys are really hazing BA for his saltiness, which has always been a highlight of the site for me. He's just not even gonna bother pretty soon...

Seriously, what weekend warrior 3 day a year tourist doesn't wanna be included in the "in" gang with people who actually make it their life to ride. Isn't that something of what this website provides? Coddling is not really part of the sport for us.

It just seems we've gone way over to kiddie gloves and censorship trying to make sure everyone on the intwebz don't get their precious feelers hurt. I've gotten pissed off and gnar with people around here before too and even discussed it with admins(just saying I'm not impervious to the issues).

Not harshing you guys, you know I love this place, but c'mon....homeboy tells interwebz "stupid idea is fucking stupid"(which in case you haven't noticed is his MO and actual LIVELIHOOD). Not only is the initial statement made in the best interest of the OP, but also is made for others to read later, for the good of all snowboarding(point being response is to the point and helpful regardless of rough delivery).

IMO honestly the OP is lucky to have gotten input from the person with just about the most experience you can get over a wide variety of gear.

Yea I realize it sounds like a suck off BA post, but I felt the same way a few weeks /months ago when it happened with Shred. These guys have stuck around thru some fallout and their participation around here is important to me(and I doubt I'm alone).

1. no I am not starting a war, I really love you all but jeez....seems like chill pills all around maybe....

2. either way the issue at hand is pretty lol and even if the OP and his buddy do it, it will be them alone... I think the "good" of snowboarding is safe from these 2 yokels


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Damn, you guys are really hazing BA for his saltiness, which has always been a highlight of the site for me. He's just not even gonna bother pretty soon...


Fair comments, and I should point out that the moderators don't "own" the site. Policies and levels of pablum are set by discussions between moderators, feedback from members, and occasionally from killclimbz saying "fuck you all, do it my way".

I started that thread a while back -- http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/69489-what-do-members-want-forum.html to talk about just that. Couldn't really get consensus. There were people who thought BA and Shred should just be allowed to rip, and people who wanted things to be civilized and country-club-like, and everything in between. I think it only really becomes a problem when a flame turns into a war that takes over a thread.It's also a problem when too many people start behaving that way at the drop of a hat, and the place turns into a yard full of cats.

Dunno, snowklinger. You want to start another thread about it? As long as it doesn't become a pain in kill's butt, I'll go with the flow.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Dunno, snowklinger. You want to start another thread about it?


Nope, thanks for the reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Damn, you guys are really hazing BA for his saltiness, which has always been a highlight of the site for me. He's just not even gonna bother pretty soon...
> 
> Seriously, what weekend warrior 3 day a year tourist doesn't wanna be included in the "in" gang with people who actually make it their life to ride. Isn't that something of what this website provides? Coddling is not really part of the sport for us.
> 
> ...





Donutz said:


> Fair comments, and I should point out that the moderators don't "own" the site. Policies and levels of pablum are set by discussions between moderators, feedback from members, and occasionally from killclimbz saying "fuck you all, do it my way".
> 
> I started that thread a while back -- http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/69489-what-do-members-want-forum.html to talk about just that. Couldn't really get consensus. There were people who thought BA and Shred should just be allowed to rip, and people who wanted things to be civilized and country-club-like, and everything in between. I think it only really becomes a problem when a flame turns into a war that takes over a thread.It's also a problem when too many people start behaving that way at the drop of a hat, and the place turns into a yard full of cats.
> 
> Dunno, snowklinger. You want to start another thread about it? As long as it doesn't become a pain in kill's butt, I'll go with the flow.


I'm a newer member, but I love BA and Shreds delivery. It hasn't been directed at me yet, but I'm sure I'll say something stupid soon enough (like the OP's idea), and i can promise I won't get emotional over it. Nor should anyone. Everyone needs to remember the internet is not real life. Some body typing "that's fucking dumb!" likely doesn't sound the same in the reader's head as it would coming out of BA's mouth.

Back the the OP.... terrible idea.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When I say "that is fucking dumb" you can best believe I would say it to your face and not give a fuck if I offended you. Stop being panty waists about stupid shit like this. I'd want someone to call me a fucking moron if I talked about moronic things like that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I wonder if length of runs has an effect too. I can do Mystery on Seymour in 3.5 minutes if I bomb it. On something like Whistler with 20-30 minute runs, getting in and out of bindings quickly and conveniently might not be as important.


Oh Man!! I'd KILL for a 3-4 min. long local run!! Holly & Pine Knob's _LONGEST_ runs are only .3 miles!!!! 90 sec. down, 7 min. on the lift, 90 sec. down, 7 min. on the lift. Wash rinse repeat,.. and all for 250-350 ft. of vert., MAX!!! :blink: 

Still, I managed with my Cartels, and only needed to "sit" to strap in those first few months!! (...the board would often start to take off before I was strapped in!! Funny as hell to watch! Me racing to finish strapping in and a coin toss as to whether or not I make it or I eat shit!!!) :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I understand wanting to speed up strapping in, but What does seem really stupid is,.. What reason do you have for wanting traditional strap in bindings on your front foot??? And if you _DO_ have a reason,.. why isn't that reason good enough for the rear foot???? :dunno: :dizzy: Makes _NO_ freakin' sense to me!!!! 
(...and _*I'm*_ an _IGNORANT_ NooB!!!) :WTF:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> *What reason do you have for wanting traditional strap in bindings on your front foot??? And if you DO have a reason,.. why isn't that reason good enough for the rear foot???? *


there it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its ok, me and BA have a skype chat 3 times a week where all we do is yell and scream the foulest of curses and more homophobic and racist threats than the GOP convention to each other....

.... and i still get to snowboard with SnoWolf and when i do i only communicate thru profanity. :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Calling all the whiny ass bitches out @ once should be totally fine then, correct?

Cause I'd love to slap the shit out of y'all little bitches.

You want something to mutha fuckin' cry about.
I'll give ya sumptin to cry about.

Fuck, I feel like I'm about to step into a church, every time I'm about to write something.



Speaking of whiny ass bitches

You'll never guess who sent me an apology PM this morning:dunno:

Shredhed? Snowklanger? The Bumlickadventurer?

Nuh-uh.

Cheese-for-steezeweaselhmy: sent me an apology PM this morning.
Apparently he just had a metric shit-tonne of sand in his vagina way back when.
There was quite a lot, so it took a while to get her back into tip-top shape.

But, he has informed me that, he has got that sucker cleaned up & lookin' sharp.:thumbsup: again.:eusa_clap:

They are not self cleaning ovens:RantExplode:, all y'all whiny little bitches.
Just keep the sand out & it won't hurt so bad

I wonder if he took me off his IGNORE list though?


Ah, just fuckin' whit chya there cheezeweasel:cheeky4:
It's all good. 

Shredhed, Snowklanger, The Bumlickadventurer, I'm just fuckin whit chyou guys too. 
You guys know that right

I love you guys - Hark



TT


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Damn, you guys are really hazing* BA* for his saltiness, which *has always been a highlight of the site for me*. He's just not even gonna bother pretty soon...
> 
> Seriously, what weekend warrior 3 day a year tourist doesn't wanna be included in the "in" gang with people who actually make it their life to ride. Isn't that something of what this website provides? *Coddling is not really part of the sport for us.*
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more and no, you're not alone. 

OP - as has been said, no good reason to do it.

Edit: timmytard better not go anywhere either. Always enjoy his posts, too (and thank God a new avatar...)


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> No one is "hazing".... Drama much??
> 
> Just posted a notice to tone it down. We have guidelines of conduct that all members are required to operate within and lines have to be drawn. For some those lines are in different locales. What you might find funny, others find offensive and as admins and mods, we have collectively determined that these lines need to represent the majority and serve the greater membership. Additionally, we can't say that everyone must adhere to these guidelines with the exception of members X, Y and Z. Everyone needs to be held to the same standard. It is what it is and you are not going to convince me or anyone on the team that allowing everyone to call everyone retards, idiots and other ad hominem attacks adds anything positive to the community. Everything said could have been said just as effectively without the need to add, "you fucking retards". It's the way its going to be here and it applies to everyone.


To be fair, on this occasion there was really no ad hominem attack by BA. His point was delivered in an unequivocal and rude way but it was an attack on the idea, not the person. The closest he got to an ad hominem was the (admittedly rhetorical) question whether the OP was "retarded"? I can live with that.
No direct name calling, no insults, no suggestions involving a shotgun/dick and various bodily orifices, etc. A far cry from some of the more savage highlights of BA past - maybe Avran going all warm and fuzzy on us in his old age :laugh:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

It is always fun to read BA's comments on things and i'm not patronizing him at all. he is who he is and there are people do what they do cuz that's what they like. as someone metioned "Jackass",its like WTF? but hey, they like doing that so be it. BA's choice of words don't bother me.cuz i'm sure it can be worse but i'm a retired sailor so... that's nothing new. but as i said earlier, if the OP wants to do it, oh well it's up to him:dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Guys, you're making a mountain out of a mole hill here. *The standard for civil conduct is set and is not subject to change* as a result of mob rule. *Saying something is* a *retarded* idea *is nowhere near the same as saying "you're all fucking retards"*. The only thing I and Donutz did was ask him to dial the rhetoric back a little. You guys are just blowing things out of proportion and derailing the thread at this point.


Hope it does apply to all.

I really did not like much of what I saw in the NS Fiberglass thread.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fuk-It!!! If Y'All are gonna argue? I'm goin' with "Underboob!"




















...and finally, the _*MOTHER* OF ALL UNDERBOOB SHOTS!_









:yahoo: :bowdown:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Hah, this thread got raw real quick. Use whatever bindings you like as long as you schralp and do it with style. I don't know why you would do a single rear entry; if it's good enough for one foot, it's good enough for both. But whatever, if you can rip it with one, do it. Just pass that L.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I wonder if he took me off his IGNORE list though?


Haha just read all that. It's all gravy and didn't ever use ignore. I just ignored ya.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's get past that idea many think it is a stupid idea and I agree that the binding will respond and flex differently. Boards have gone directional, Binding have gone asymmetrical from the 90s, some boards are now also asymmetrical. Is the idea of a different forward and aft binding that far fetched? Doesn't the forward foot perform differently than that the rear foot anyways? 
As far as balance and weight goes, is it that far off from carrying a multitool in your cuff pocket or in one of those highback pouches,or cellphone and key on the same side of your body. 
The difference stance angle of the left and right foot also demonstrates that many people prefer asymmetric setup. I speculate the reason why the left and right are mirrors of each other is because that hasn't been any monetary reason for manufacturers to even research or develop it, not to mention they'd then sell three SKU's: one for regular and one for goofy and a third because you want to go switch a lot. Bindings today already have enough adjustment. 

I know I'm carrying a target with this post,but isn't meant to be a troll.


This has nothing to do with Strapping on in the front and Flowing in the rear.  It could be traditional in the front and rear.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

edlo said:


> Let's get past that idea many think it is a stupid idea and I agree that the binding will respond and flex differently. Boards have gone directional, Binding have gone asymmetrical from the 90s, some boards are now also asymmetrical. Is the idea of a different forward and aft binding that far fetched? Doesn't the forward foot perform differently than that the rear foot anyways?
> As far as balance and weight goes, is it that far off from carrying a multitool in your cuff pocket or in one of those highback pouches,or cellphone and key on the same side of your body.
> The difference stance angle of the left and right foot also demonstrates that many people prefer asymmetric setup. I speculate the reason why the left and right are mirrors of each other is because that hasn't been any monetary reason for manufacturers to even research or develop it, not to mention they'd then sell three SKU's: one for regular and one for goofy and a third because you want to go switch a lot. Bindings today already have enough adjustment.
> 
> ...


+1 on this, I typed up p pretty much he same reply but my bowser crashed. 

I think that absent switch riding there are lots of reasons for differences between front and back bindings.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

edlo said:


> Let's get past that idea many think it is a stupid idea and I agree that the binding will respond and flex differently. Boards have gone directional, Binding have gone asymmetrical from the 90s, some boards are now also asymmetrical. Is the idea of a different forward and aft binding that far fetched? Doesn't the forward foot perform differently than that the rear foot anyways?*As far as balance and weight goes, is it that far off from carrying a multitool in your cuff pocket or in one of those highback pouches,or cellphone and key on the same side of your body.*
> 
> The difference stance angle of the left and right foot also demonstrates that many people prefer asymmetric setup. I speculate the reason why the left and right are mirrors of each other is because that hasn't been any monetary reason for manufacturers to even research or develop it, not to mention they'd then sell three SKU's: one for regular and one for goofy and a third because you want to go switch a lot. Bindings today already have enough adjustment.*


+1 Would love to have different canting (more on hind foot). 
Don't agree that bindings today have enough adjustment... try to adjust a highback parallel to board edge with a 30 angle


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

neni said:


> +1 Would love to have different canting (more on hind foot).
> Don't agree that bindings today have enough adjustment... try to adjust a highback parallel to board edge with a 30 angle


Is that +30 so both point down hill?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

edlo said:


> Is that +30 so both point down hill?


Yup, both forward. +30/+15 formerly. Wanted to learn to ride switch, expected that I could just turn around and ride to some degree. Big fail!  thus I lowered the angles, but lower than +21 on front was too uncomfortable yet. Next try next season.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

are posts disappearing from this thread or is it just me? :icon_scratch:


----------

